# Will Kilz paint cover up mold?



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Will the kilz type paint primer cover up mold on rotten wood? We have old wood counter kitchen tops. We plan to rip them out and replace but cannot afford to do so this year. I have a can of the Kilz primer and am wondering if I could just paint the wood counter tops, then top with enamel paint for now? 

Or would it just peel off? Or would the mold come through the paint? And, if it would come through, would it last at least one year? 

Thank you.


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

Make a solution of 1/4 cup bleach to 1 gallon of water and wipe them down. Let dry and, wipe with fresh water then paint with Kilz. Then paint with oil based enamel. It'll last a couple of years while you save $$ for a re-do.


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, cold water and bleach, let dry and then paint.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

I gree with the bleach solution first but just a coment about Kilz. Kilz2 is cheaper and *IF* you use the bleach solution first it will work great. Original Kilz is expensive but I have used it before on a ceiling (not mine) that was black with mold and it didn't bleed through or peel off (3 years and running) and I didn't bleach it first.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I already have 1/2 can of the regular Kilz. I also have a quart of oil base enamel paint in an OK color. We have cleaned the counter before with spray clorox bleach but it did not get the black mold off but there does not seem to be any "mushy" or "slimy" type mold - it looks like just dark rotten wood. 

Would the clorox spray work as well or should I get some regular in the jug clorox and do the mix? 

Another question, there are about 3 small places where the wood has rotted out, two at corners of the sink and one near backsplash and I was just going to fill it with white paintable caulk and then put the kilz on top of that? 

Thank you everyone for helping with this.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

We had a major mold issue with a garage door that was covered with Styrofoam. When we removed the Styrofoam, it was a mess! I did paint it with regular Kiltz, but it bled through....even after I had cleaned it with a bleach solution. However, there is a special type of Kiltz for mold coverage. I got it at Lowes and it worked terrifically!!


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

I would use Durham rock putty on the holes. It get's hard as nails and can be sanded, something regular caulk can't be. 
I would use TSP for the cleaning. The bleasch will also work. 
The clorox cleanup is just bleach and soap. I would be leary of leaving a residue, you'd have to rinse well.
Also use oil based Kilz. THe latex is crap.


----------



## Aeirios (May 31, 2007)

Bleach it out clean. If you got rotten wood and want to try and make it last, might try takin some polyester resin ( can find it with the bondo at autoparts places) thinning it with acetone. Slather that on, or if its deep rot drill a bunch of holes half way through, then slather. Smooth it out. Sand it good to give the paint a good grab. Should last you along while :goodjob: That polyester thinned down will soak into the wood and harden it up if its soft.


----------



## Amber (May 2, 2008)

Our house was in a flood back in 1978 and as we were doing remodeling a couple years ago, there was mold behind the wallpaper. I did the bleach solution, and then primed with Kilz and then painted. The mold has not came back as far as we can tell. It worked great for us.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree with all the posts above, I would take it another step further. There is an additive that can be added to paint to stop mold from growing again. I believe its only a buck or two and you just added it into your paint.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone! All these ideas will help a lot. Thank you very much.


----------

